# Chechens in Afghanistan



## Flip (24 Sep 2007)

Matthew Fisher, CanWest News Service
Published: Sunday, September 23, 2007 

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — The toughest fighters confronting Canada's Van Doos in Afghanistan are not Afghans but guerrillas from the volatile Russian republic of Chechnya.

Article Link

This kinda casts doubt on the progressive belief that NATO is just out 
to harrass Afghan farmers. In fact it frames the Taliban as an foreign 
influence rather nicely.
I found this linked to the Edmonton Journal somehow....


----------



## MG34 (24 Sep 2007)

This is nothing new, the Chechnyans have been there since the '80s


----------



## Flip (24 Sep 2007)

MG34,

I don't doubt that.

What's new is that it's in the media.
The voting public form their opinions on what 
they read,  not on what's true......


----------

